# Maquina cortapelos americana..



## eduvet (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola a todos:
Soy nuevo en el foro y ademas un principiante total en la materia.
Desde hace mucho tiempo he querido aprender electrónica y por fin me he decidido.
Tengo 34 años,soy veterinario y nunca he estudiado electrónica como tal a si que pido perdón por anticipado si digo muchas tonterías.
El problema en cuestión es que tenemos varias maquinas de depilar de la marca Moser modelo max45 que son las que usamos mas.
En concreto esta se cayo y se partió un componente del circuito . En realidad de momento no espero poder arreglar la maquina si no mas bien empezar a entender como funcionan los componentes y porque van donde van.
Si alguien tiene tiempo y paciencia y quiere echarme una mano puedo poner fotos del circuito para ir analizándolo y quizás hasta arreglarlo.
Os agradezco la ayuda y un saludo a todos


----------



## DRACON (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola que tal eduvet, que bien que te interese la electrónica por la verdad es muy interesante y aunque algunas cosas son muy difíciles siempre existe una solución.
Con respecto a tu pregunta acá te dejo un enlace que te explica los dispositivos electrónicos que comunmente se usan y encontrarás en tu máquina , espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos.........

Tutorial de Electrónica Básica


----------



## eduvet (Ene 15, 2010)

muchas gracias dracon.lo mirare y ya te dire algo.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 6, 2014)

hola muy buenas.. espero que este sea el lugar correcto para preguntar lo que quiero.. y ante todo e estado buscando por el foro e visto muchas preguntas parecidas pero no me aclaran mi casoo.. bueno no me enrollo ya voy jaja
bueno la cuestion es que soy peluquero y compre una maquina corta pelo americana que funciona a 115v 60hz 15w pues bien compre un convertidor de corriente 220/110 y la maquina no funciona correctamente por que al tener un motor que funciona con relacion a las vueltas del motor. no funciona correctamente.. hay alguna forma de cambiar la frecuencia a 50hz????
yo e echo un experimento que va bien.. compre un power inverte que se alimenta a 12v y da una salida americana de 115v 60hz y lo conecte a un cargador de pc universal que tenia que puedo ponerlo a 12v y va de lujo.. el problema es que parece ser que el power inverte no lo compre mu potente y no le da la suficiente fuerza.. y antes de gastarme un dinero en otra inverte mas potente y me puedo ahora to el lio de cables.. alguien me podria explicar si se puede cambiar la frecuencia del convertidor de corriente y como?? y si no es mu caro....
disculpen por el tocho.. pero a si tambien me ahorro muchas preguntas jajaja


----------



## analogico (Feb 7, 2014)

creo que ya sabes la respuesta

me parece que los inverter de 12V son de 100w y si el cortapelo es de 15W
entonces
prueba conectando el inverter a un coche 
para ver si es problema de el cargador


----------



## currit0 (Feb 7, 2014)

pero lo de 100w es la potencia nominal que da(creo yo, no entiendo mucho por eso pregunto) aparte mi pregunta es si hay algun otro modo de cambiar la frecuencia sin tener que formar tanto follon de cacharros.. lo que me gustaria es no tener que depender de la inverter.. por que me gustaria comprar mas maquinas americanas, por que a qui en españa no hay ni la mitad de maquinas y ni la mitad de buenas.. espero que alguien me pueda ayudar si se puede o por lo menos aclararme un poco.. saludos y buen dia a todos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2014)

Una foto del motor vendría muy bien.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 7, 2014)

una foto del motor de la maquinilla cortapelo?? es un motor de bobina.. nada mas llege a casa la hago y la subo


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 7, 2014)

Yo tengo una máquina de cortar pelo y el motor, en realidad no es un motor, es, a la usanza de los primeros afeitadores, a vibración. Un melectrimán hace vibrar una lamina que mueve a su ves el dezlizador deel cortapelo. Si es así, ,debe andar lo mismo, porque no es mucha la variación de la velocidad, además en la mía dice 50-60 Hz. Y si es a motor, tambien debería funcionar. Para mi está en el voltaje el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2014)

Él es peluquero , así que seguro su máquina es más profesional y "a motor" 

Seguramente sea motorcito de carbones , por lo cual la frecuencia . . .  

Veremos las fotos


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

hay dejo las imagenes , el modelo es una wahl 5 star magic con motor v9000(por si a caso vale de algo) y pone solo-115v 60hz 15w

disculpad por tener que poner otro post pero si no no me deja subir imagenes jajajaja



post fantasma para poder subir foto jajajaja ... disculpad


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> hay dejo las imagenes , el modelo es una wahl 5 star magic con motor v9000(por si a caso vale de algo) y pone solo-115v 60hz 15w
> 
> disculpad por tener que poner otro post pero si no no me deja subir imagenes jajajaja
> 
> ...



*SI* puedes subir imágenes, lo que *NO* puedes hacer es publicar Link´s

Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

hay dejos las fotos... gracias por la informacion compañero


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2014)

*No* posee motor, lo que se ve es un sistema resonante.

Por la forma de trabajo debe tener picos de consumo muy altos, así que el transformador-adaptador debe estar bastante sobre-dimensionado.

Prueba empleando un transformador de *500W* (O mas)


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* posee motor, lo que se ve es un sistema resonante.
> 
> Por la forma de trabajo debe tener picos de consumo muy altos, así que el transformador-adaptador debe estar bastante sobre-dimensionado.
> 
> Prueba empleando un transformador de *500W* (O mas)


hablas de la inverter no?? y otra duda que me sale. el adaptador de 12v que alimentaria la inverte es de 120w 7.2a con eso valdria??



ah.. y no abria otra forma para conseguir cambiar de 50hz a 60hz?? por que tengo un tranformador de voltaje lo malo es la frecuencia .... disculpad por tantas preguntas pero llevo meses mirando y buscando y solo encontre lo mencionado arriba y me gustaria encontrar una forma de no tener que tener tantos cacharros ..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> hablas de la inverter no?? y otra duda que me sale. el adaptador de 12v que alimentaria la inverte es de 120w 7.2a con eso valdria??



Nop, *NO* hace falta inverter ya que la frecuencia de trabajo (Resonancia) de la máquina la determina el propio sistema mecánico.

Solo debes conseguir un transformador 220-110Vca  de unos 500W o mas.

Si da resultado puedes probar con algún transformador mas chico que ya quede definitivo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2014)

tal vez en el futuro... cuando una maquina se rompa (bobinado)....la hagas bobinar a 220v... con eso de tu idea de tener mas maquinas americanas...juan


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, *NO* hace falta inverter ya que la frecuencia de trabajo (Resonancia) de la máquina la determina el propio sistema mecánico.
> 
> Solo debes conseguir un transformador 220-110Vca  de unos 500W o mas.
> 
> Si da resultado puedes probar con algún transformador mas chico que ya quede definitivo.



transformador tengo 3. el mayor de 200w y no funciona bien... por lo que tengo entendido y por lo que e leído, el problema es la frecuencia fogonazo..



locodelafonola dijo:


> hola ..currit0.tanvien valdria la pena que subiera..fotos del inverter.y la fuente..pues me inclino como dice fogo..el trafo del inverter que tienes al parecer es chico ..y lo bueno esque sila maquina tiene el dato de su wataje se podria tener idea del consumo..o sea si la fuente de 12v alcansa...juan



voy a subir las fotos de todo.. a ver y gracias a los dos





locodelafonola dijo:


> tal vez en el futura cuando una maquina se rompa (bobinado)....la hagas bobinar a 220v... con eso de tu idea de tener mas maquinas americanas...juan



el problema es que las maquinas americanas buenas no llegan a europa.. solo llegan la gama media y a precio de gama alta. soy una persona que me gusta trabajar con herramientas buenas, que a la hora de trabajar se nota.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> transformador tengo 3. el mayor de 200w y no funciona bien... por lo que tengo entendido y por lo que e leído, el problema es la frecuencia fogonazo..



Consigue prestado un transformador, como el que comenté y prueba.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

hay estan las fotos de todo...


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 8, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> tal vez en el futuro... cuando una maquina se rompa (bobinado)....la hagas bobinar a 220v... con eso de tu idea de tener mas maquinas americanas...juan



con eso no arregla el problema, puesto que su problema es la frecuencia, requiere en vez de 50 Hz >>> 60 Hz esto es un 20 % mas que como profesional LO NOTA.

no se como se comporta ese bobinado con una señal cuadrada, pero me parece que lo correcto seria hacer un oscilador.
el problema aca es la tension .
tengo 220v y quiero pasar a 110v
es mas facil si parto de 12v cc que con eso alimento un trafo de 12v a 110v 

ya que aca se dispone de 220v  habria que rectificar y filtrar  y con transistores de alta tension atacar a un trafo de 220 a 110 .
asi pueden jugar con la frecuencia.

saldra mas de 110v creo, pero bueno, sera cosa de agregar una impedancia .

si le importa mucho la frecuencia, seria muy bueno , asi puede "jugar" con eso .
pero , hace falta trabajo y los resultados NO son seguros.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 8, 2014)

hola currit0..viendo todo me inclino por lo que dice fogo,,..el asunto no creo que sea la frecuencia.sino que parece que por lo que veo es chico todo.. y como dice fogo el asunto son los picos....busca un autotrasformador ..de 220v.a 110v..pero mas grande y sin nada de eso ..y conecta desde el trafo la maquina..y proba...


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 8, 2014)

Al final es como yo dije. Es una bobina que resuena. Y debe tener una palanquita que regula la oscilación. Se sabe descomponer esta parte. Yo compré dos, y contra lo que dice 2M, son profesionales. Una no andaba y era por el sistema de la palanquita, que se acciona con un dedo, el mas cómodo es el pulgar. Y la frecuencia no tiene nada que ver De 50 a 60, lo mismo va a cortar el pelo. La palanquita acerca o aleja la lamina resonante. Quizás no tenga esa palanca o no se da cuenta de que existe. La probe y anda con un pequeño trafo de 220 a 110. Claro que tuve que convertir con otro igual de 220 a 110. Y me parece que debe oscilar a los 50 Hz, pues no tiene ningún interruptor para que la haga independiente de la frecuencia de línea. Para mi todos los planteos son equivocados. El que estuvo mas cerca, como siempre, es Fogo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

No han mostrado fotos del motor o bobina vibratoria de la máquina todavía  , o dónde me perdí  ?

Y de hecho existen los dos sistemas , las vibratorias que son mas ruidosas y las de motor universal con excéntrica que son super silenciosas (posiblemente ahora haya con trifásicos + driver)

Existen las dos posibilidades , o la bobina esa vibratoria resuena a menor frecuencia , o la fuente no entrega la corriente que necesita el motorcito universal . . .  vaya a saber


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No han mostrado fotos del motor o bobina vibratoria de la máquina todavía  , o dónde me perdí  ?
> 
> Y de hecho existen los dos sistemas , las vibratorias que son mas ruidosas y las de motor universal con excéntrica que son super silenciosas (posiblemente ahora haya con trifásicos + driver)
> 
> Existen las dos posibilidades , o la bobina esa vibratoria resuena a menor frecuencia , o la fuente no entrega la corriente que necesita el motorcito universal . . .  vaya a saber


su ya subi las fotos del motor de la maquinilla. estan unos post mas para atras





aquileslor dijo:


> Al final es como yo dije. Es una bobina que resuena. Y debe tener una palanquita que regula la oscilación. Se sabe descomponer esta parte. Yo compré dos, y contra lo que dice 2M, son profesionales. Una no andaba y era por el sistema de la palanquita, que se acciona con un dedo, el mas cómodo es el pulgar. Y la frecuencia no tiene nada que ver De 50 a 60, lo mismo va a cortar el pelo. La palanquita acerca o aleja la lamina resonante. Quizás no tenga esa palanca o no se da cuenta de que existe. La probe y anda con un pequeño trafo de 220 a 110. Claro que tuve que convertir con otro igual de 220 a 110. Y me parece que debe oscilar a los 50 Hz, pues no tiene ningún interruptor para que la haga independiente de la frecuencia de línea. Para mi todos los planteos son equivocados. El que estuvo mas cerca, como siempre, es Fogo.


disculpa , pero no entiendo nada de lo que dices jajajaja( no lo digo por que lleves o no razon solo que me e perdido yo, ya que dije soy un mero principiante)
ahora vamos a ver la maquina funciona con cualquier transformador de corriente el problema esta que al no tener la frecuencia deseada la maquina no va como tiene que ir y suena un sonido insoportable. que ningun ser humano aguantaria al lado de lo oreja ni 2 segundos... disculpad que creo que esto no lo especifique, por que se me paso.. disculpad si es un dato importante pero como no paro con el trabajo tengo la cabeza medio perdida jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh , si , ahí lo vi !

Pregunta , eso no tiene ningún tornillo regulador de nada además de la palanquita ?

Yo probaría con un transformador 110Vca + puente rectificador de 4 díodos  de manera de tener 100 Hz pulsantes  y ojo , habría que ver si no se recalienta (ya que no cumpliría con el ciclo de histéresis)

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2014)

las maquina que vi yo , tenían un motor de continua y el sistema ese que mencionan de la palanquita


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

no se de que palanquita hablais?? la maquina solo tiene un palanca de interruptor, y un regulador en un lateral que es lo que regula el rebote de las vibraciones del motor,,, yo lo e desarmado entero y lo de la palanca , por lo menos en esta maquina no existe



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh , si , ahí lo vi !
> 
> Pregunta , eso no tiene ningún tornillo regulador de nada además de la palanquita ?
> 
> ...


perdona por la pregunta. lo del transformador seria como el que e subido en las fotos no?? solo con el puente echo?? y que clase de diodos y como se aria? si no es mucho preguntar..


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 8, 2014)

Ese regulador, es rotatorio o es la palanquita que yo digo? Si no es palanca, ese regulador regula la vibración, es la misma function. Fijate bien que cumpla con su funtion, posiblemente está desconectado. Debe actuar sobre la lamina vibratoria.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 8, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Ese regulador, es rotatorio o es la palanquita que yo digo? Si no es palanca, ese regulador regula la vibración, es la misma function. Fijate bien que cumpla con su funtion, posiblemente está desconectado. Debe actuar sobre la lamina vibratoria.


no es un boton es un como un tornillo que aprieta un par de muelles que lo que regula es la vibración del motor para regular el movimiento de la cuchilla. si mirad la foto del motor se ve en merdio de la maquina son dos muelles uno verde y otro azul.. y en el costado esta el tornillo que lo regula.. pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que me pasa por que ya lo e intentado regular de mil maneras... el problema es que cuando lo pongo en el transformador de corriente el motor va a demasiadas revoluciones entonces vibra a mucha intensidad y se tocan las partes de hierro de la maquina y suena un ruido espantoso.. y luego con el invento que mencione de la inverte va bien suena como tiene que sonar y marcha muy bien pero le falta fuerza... y comprar una inverte con mayor watios y encima tenerlo que comprar via ebay desde america.. me sale bastante caro. por eso pregunto si hay alguna otra forma para poder cambiar la frecuencia de la maquina .. ya que de la corriente de la casa se que me saldria mucho mas caro jajjaajja de todo modo a ver si logro encontrar a alguien que me deje un transformador de 500w como me a dicho para probarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Con cualquiera de éstos dos y cuatro díodos 1N5408 , probando cortito que no se recaliente :

Ver el archivo adjunto 105185

Ver el archivo adjunto 105183


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cualquiera de éstos dos y cuatro díodos 1N5408 , probando cortito que no se recaliente :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105185
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105183


y como pongo los diodos y donde?? perdona dosmetros pero ya e dicho que estoy muy verde en esto jajajaj


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

@currit0 La maquina de peluquería funciona a 110V 60Hz, y como es una maquina de bobina esta diseñada para 60Hz mas no para 50Hz, ni con convertidores simples Argentinos ni Europeos le va a funcionar, hay que comprar uno que convierta la frecuencia y eso sale mas caro que la maquina, si fuese otro aparato diferente va mejor, mi humilde consejo es que consiga una que se adapte fácilmente donde usted reside, para así conectarla como Dios manda, eso para andar con convertidores para este tipo de aparatos no va bien el asunto, si algo sale mal se quemara la pobre bobina, no me quiero imaginar si llega a pasarle algo, al cliente que usted peluquea en ese momento jajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> @currit0 La maquina de peluquería funciona a 110V 60Hz, y como es una maquina de bobina esta diseñada para 60Hz mas no para 50Hz, ni con convertidores simples Argentinos ni Europeos le va a funcionar, hay que comprar uno que convierta la frecuencia y eso sale mas caro que la maquina, si fuese otro aparato diferente va mejor, mi humilde consejo es que consiga una que se adapte fácilmente donde usted reside, para así conectarla como Dios manda, eso para andar con convertidores para este tipo de aparatos no va bien el asunto, si algo sale mal se quemara la pobre maquina, no me quiero imaginar si llega a pasarle algo al cliente que usted peluquea en eso momento
> 
> http://www.maniacworld.com/inverse-mohawk.jpg


 amigo Kowaky mire yo no soy quien para andar refutando.comseptos.tecnicos (no soy tecnico .ni estudie para eso soy autodidacta )..50 hz o 60 hz no va hacer la diferencia. en todo caso serian 10hz menos pero va afuncionar igual..como dijo fogo o el maestro dosme lo dicen y me lo demostraron en un montaje....(cosa de mandinga )..funcina y valla que funciona... a lo sumo seria que la maquina funcione 10hz  (comutacion ) en alterna... y en cuanto ala aislacion... se conserva.... no estas asiendo nada que altere su forma... NO HAY PELIGRO EN ELLO


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

y hay algo que es importante, no se menciona:

al iniciar este tema hablo de que compra maquinas de primera generacion , "la crem de la crem " de EEUU y Europa, lo mas profesional .

luego leo que hay a motor con excentrico , super silenciosas, y con motor de cc y no se que ....... o sea que esa con un solenoide , que basicamente es un timbre gigante NO ES "la crem de la crem " .





se empezo mal .

a mi una vez un aseñor ame trajo algo parecido, era un vibrador (no se de que uso , creo que masajes )  , pero el metal que vibra  se partio y de tanto que me cargoseaba lo mande a soldar , para que tire.
pero como dije : 
es un timbre gigante.
un timbre de los berretas domiciliarios:
una bobina, un nucleo de metal, y un fuerro que termina en chapa flexibe que cierra el circuito magnetico , y genera al vibracion.
la frecuencia manda a las oscilaciones.

el ruido ?? depende de no se que .
calculo que si al final, donde la chapa golpea si hay algo que amortigue se reduce el ruido .

solo digo que NO COINCIDE :
ese aparato con  "la crem de la crem" .... el F1 ........"la modelo top" ...... "la joya de el nilo"

"el ruido  insoportable" variara el tono un poco si cambias la frecuencia, como ese aparato es totalmente mecanico  y dudo mucho que sea una joyita en su rubro la solucion tambien es mecanica, algo le falta, se ve que tiene el resorte que empuja a que vuelva a reposo y las placas que al tener maxima tension son atraidas, pues que "algo" deberia tener para reducir el ruido , el golpe si es cuando las piezas chocan.
ESO  es un mal timbre .
es lo mismo que un pestillo electrico  de puerta  :
se hace para que cumpla una funcion , "el ruidito" es de yapa , por como es :


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo Kowaky mire yo no soy quien para andar refutando.comseptos.tecnicos (no soy tecnico .ni estudie para eso soy autodidacta )..50 hz o 60 hz no va hacer la diferencia. en todo caso serian 10hz menos pero va afuncionar igual..como dijo fogo o el maestro dosme lo dicen y me lo demostraron en un montaje....(cosa de mandinga )..funcina y valla que funciona... a lo sumo seria que la maquina funcione 10hz (comutacion ) en alterna... y en cuanto ala aislacion... se conserva.... no estas asiendo nada que altere su forma... NO HAY PELIGRO EN ELLO


 

Compa Loco no lo agarre a lo personal, si usted dice que entre 50hz a 60Hz no hay mayor diferencia pues.... pues si eso fuese así la maquina le hubiese funcionado hace ratooooooo con cualquier convertidor Europeo no cree, hay súper circuitos magníficos en todo lado no solo en el Foro para convertir frecuencias, pero como vera el compañero que necesita ayuda es peluquero no electrónico, como se resuelve el asunto?? Comprándose una buena maquina con el voltaje correcto y la frecuencia correcta, como lo comente si es que usted leyó muy atentamente lo que dije, si fuese otra clase de aparato con un simple convertidor le funcionaria muy bien, esta maquina funciona con ciertas frecuencias y al no tener la correcta no le va a funcionar, 10Hz de diferencia es bastante aunque usted lo vea insignificante, pero como se trata de un aparato inductivo la cosa se complica, yo no soy un experto en electromagnetismo y tampoco me gusta estar refutando, haber quien sabe mas o quien sabe menos, solo di mi humilde opinión y otra cosa si la maquina fuese Original, funcionaria en cualquier parte del mundo, porque estas ya traen adaptaciones multivoltaje y multifrecuencia

Muy cierto lo que usted dice compañero @fernandob y estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dice, estos aparatos traen un regulador, que al oscilar mucho  aumenta la velocidad, pero también la fricción y el calor aumenta, y con ese tornillo giratorio o palanca,  se regula a una intensidad menor y puede trabajarla bien sin causar mayor vibracion, lo digo porque tengo 2 maquinitas de estas y si estas no le llega la frecuencia que debe ser, la bobina se va a tostar por ello decía que puede tener un percance con algún cliente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Es demasiado probable que los dos resortes estén "sintonizados" para 60 hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Ahí tenés los dos resortes en oposición , y los resosrtes si se sintonizan a resonancia Fernando


Ver el archivo adjunto 105175


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

Creo que lo que quiere decir Dosme es que esta este Fija y no traiga el tornillo para regular nada, por eso tiene problemas para adaptar esa maquina, y es verdad solo trae un regulador algunas vienen con palanca, otras con un solo tornillo que con un destornillador se fija la oscilación y eso es todo, lo que decía es que ese inductor viene Fijo para 60Hz le va a quedar de para arriba bajarlo a 50Hz, porque hablamos es de aumentar mas no reducir, si fuese al contrario que fuese de 50Hz y se necesita para 60Hz se regula el golpe que habla el compa @fernandob que se que es un Maestro en Electricidad y se ve que sabe mucho del Tema.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

no lo veo, te marco el unico que si veo .


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí tenés los dos resortes en oposición , y los resosrtes si se sintonizan a resonancia Fernando
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105175


 

Esos 2 hacen que se ven son los fijadores de estabilidad para desarmar la palanca de accion, igual yo solo veo 1 y es de tornillo bueno eso es lo que veo no se si estará fijo y ahí si tocaría calibrarla con algo, que es el que reduce la amplitud de la oscilación, o vaivén como lo quieren llamar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Justo arriba del circulo blanco , un resorte verde


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

ha .. la pucha ,, ese ni lo vi, pense en los 2 cositos arriba de el final, cerca de el cable, pero me pintaban tornillos.

apenas veo 2 espiras de el que decis y si , me parece que es mas lo que dice Kowaky.
tengo "una idea" de lo que es resonancia (para mi *saber* es contar con una idea muy clara y experiencia) pero dudo que todo este asunto mecanico requiera un ajuste preciso , que posea "una resonancia" que le de cualidades tales que si me corro un poco de el ajuste todo el sistema se vuelva ruidoso , o peor, que sea autodestructivo (en un sistema mecanico , de golpes y vibraciones  a lo loco , que requiera de semejante ajuste ........ )


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

No son 2 resortes, es el mismo resorte verde es porque que la palanca va empotrada en el medio, lo que pasa es que la foto hace sombra y el resorte aparente ser 2, al estar con poca iluminación cuando tomo la foto se ve verde en la parte mas oscura, pero es el mismo resorte azul, pero el lio no esta tanto ahí, el problema es que el inductor esta diseñado para 60Hz, el tornillo con el resorte solo reduce la vibración mas no la frecuencia de la bobina.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

ahh. lo pesque . la pieza movil se cruza por parte de el resorte, si , el efecto es similar y no corres el riesgo de que uno de ellos "salga volando " .

si habran "desaparecido " en mi taller resortes de electrodomesticos y otras porquerias....
tienen ansias de libertad.
una vez que vuelan , no los encontras jamas, ni al barrer a fin de año ...........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> . si mirad la foto del motor se ve en medio de la maquina son dos muelles uno verde y otro azul.. y en el costado esta el tornillo que lo regula..


_____________________________________________________


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 9, 2014)

tiene dos resorte se notan claramente ...¿¿¿¿ o no ?????


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

si............en la foto esta clarisimo , mas el de arriba  ....   








DOSMETROS dijo:


> currit0 dijo:  Ver Mensaje
> . si mirad la foto del motor se ve en medio de la maquina son dos muelles uno verde y otro azul.. y en el costado esta el tornillo que lo regula..
> 
> _____________________________________________________



aca *si* se nota claro.

pero tambien escribio que ajusto a diestra y siniestra el tornillo asociado a ese asunto y que NO logro mucho , con lo cual coincide con lo que ya puse y con lo que puso Kowaky que es para darle estabilidad y limites .


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

vamos a ver por parte... primero eh comprado esta maquina en america . por que en europa ni aparece(osea no existe) por que solo llega a europa maquinas corta pelos de gama media y esta es una gama media alta, con decirte que tengo la corta pelo de wahl la mas cara que se comercializa en españa y el motor que trae al lado de esta es ridículo.. el por que no llegan buenas maquinas a europa?? no lo se eso me gustaria y como solo se venden en usa . pueso solo la sacan con la conexion de usa. o eso creo.. solo entrar en la pagina oficial de wahl y vereis como no tiene nada que ver el catalogo europeo con el de usa.. y decir que esta maquina lo unico que se diferencia a la gama mas alta de wahl es que el chasis es de aluminio y esta de plástico... bueno eso primero... luego hace un ruido escandaloso por que al no ir a la frecuencia correcta la maquina va como loca y entonces las piezas metalicas chocan constantemente.. y lo de las gomas no lo veo por que creo que si una cosa no va bien un remedio a si solo lograre que valla bien por un tiempo y la rompa.. y como a mencionado un compañero que a subido la foto arriba tiene dos muelles tensones.. que es para regular la vibracion de la maquina y para centrar la cuchilla de corte...todo esto lo digo para aclarar dudas y en el buen sentido no quiero que nadie se sienta ofendido, solo aclaro lo que muchos no sabran. como yo no se de electronica por eso pregunto si hay solucion al cambio de frecuencia os puedo asegurar que me e informado mucho de lo que compro... aparte que la verdad la consegui a muy muy buen precio..saludos y gracias a todo por su ayuda


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

Bueno si el compa que la desarmo ve 2 distintos, pero a la final es un solo tornillo que regula la oscilación, y si son 2 resortes una la regula y el otro la amortigua nooo hace mas, el detalle es que no le funciona a 50Hz y ahí si que lo veo grave, yo optaría por una sabia decisión, comprarme una mejor y que funcione como Dios manda, no que porque es Súper Norteamericana sea la mejor, para mi hasta Coreana será, porque yo tengo una fija y el Voltaje es de 110V a 60Hz y es de gama alta, las maquinas Chinas si traen para regular tanto voltaje como Frecuencia, los Chinos si hacen eso, porque les conviene todo el mercado y como hoy en día piratean las cosas muy bien, no se sabe a ciencia cierta si es original, se me hace raro que las maquinas de USA no traigan conversor internacional??


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> Bueno si el compa que la desarmo ve 2 distintos, pero a la final es un solo tornillo que regula la oscilación, y si son 2 resortes una la regula y el otro la amortigua nooo??, el detalle es que no le funciona a 50Hz, si es compañero del problema es peluquero, yo optaría  por una sabia decisión, comprarme una mejor y que funcione como Dios manda, no que porque es Súper Norteamericana sea la mejor, para mi hasta Coreana será porque yo tengo una fija y el Voltaje es de 110V a 60Hz


compañero no es por que sea lo mas de usa y lo use lo negros y yo me sienta mas old scool ni nada.. como sabras el pelo de las persona de color es mucho mas duro y mayor densidad entonces las maquinas sufren mas, por ello tienen maquina mas duraderas robustas y con mejores terminaciones de acabado a la hora de cortar. al igual que se calientan menos... no busco la maquina mas cool  ni ser el peluquero rapero de mi barrio jajaja solo como dije me gusta tener buenas herramientas y te aseguro que en usa esta el mayor mercado y mejor calidad respecto a maquinas corta pelos..


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

1 ---- si la desarmo , bien pudo haber perdido alguna piecita importante.
2 ---- siguiendo lo dicho por el , y en este caso vale mucho :
probo ajustando el tornillo y No afecta, asi que eso no es.
3 ----siguiendo lo dicho por el , y en este caso vale mucho :
con el inverter a 60 Hz funciona muy bien ...... ¿ por que tenemos nosotros que saber mas que el fabricante ?? 
vaya a saberse que quizas realmente el coso ese este preparado para determinada frecuencia y eso le afecte.
para mi hay algo que es indiscutible:
lo enchufas en 50 hz >>> hace ruido 
lo enchufas en 60 hz >>>> es una seda.
listo, >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ese es el problema.

a otra cosa.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 ---- si la desarmo , bien pudo haber perdido alguna piecita importante.
> 2 ---- siguiendo lo dicho por el , y en este caso vale mucho :
> probo ajustando el tornillo y No afecta, asi que eso no es.
> 3 ----siguiendo lo dicho por el , y en este caso vale mucho :
> ...


oleeeeeeeee.... jajajaja
ademas como pone en mi primer post con el invento que tengo echo va bien pero solo le falta fuerza.. que se que es por que tengo que comprar una inverte mas potente.. pero desde el principio mi pergunta es si de alguna forma se puede o hay forma de cambiar la frecuencia de un convertidor de voltage para que de 60hz o cambiar la frecuencia de la maquina para que funcione a 50hz.. para no tener tantos trastos para poder utilizar las maquinas .. por que mi idea es comprar alguna que otras maquinas mas...por que aparte que a qui no estan esas maquinas como ya e dicho.. por el precio de lo que me cuesta en españa una maquina me compro casi 3 de gama superios desde usa, si me tengo que gastar un dienro para que vallan bien es lo que me e ahorrado pues gastado.. pero teniendo mejores materiales..



para ya aclarar mas todavia os dejo un video que una imagen valen mas que mil palabras.. y por eso tengo tanta insistencia que es la frecuencia..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tHzp7ijWkE


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 9, 2014)

si miran con detalle la maquina... veran para que es el famoso tornillo...son dos piezas moviles que al costado de sus dientes tiene filos ..el famoso tornilo ajusta el desplasamiento de las piezas superpuetas para que un filo no pase de su lugar.nada que ver con la frcuencia chicos.para eso es el tornillo........ o amplio otra foto.jajajajajajaajajajaja


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

y de hay saque y este otro video saque la idea de lo que tengo echo..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTaGegZ81_E

y todas las maquinas que se ve en el 2 video .. ninguna esta en europa disponible


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

o quizas no sea que le falte fuerza.
si es "una maquina electromecanica preparada para 60 hZ "  entonces completemos  la frase:

 "una maquina electromecanica preparada para 60 hZ *senoidal*  "
que da el inverter ?? 

si tu aparato dice que es de 15w y le estas metiendo una fuente de 100 w ,*no* creo que necesites aun mas grande .

o hay que tenerla clara con la mecanica de esa maquina, por mas simple que parezca el aparato ese : 2 resortes, un tornillo y un zumbador gigante  

o respetar las pautas del fabricante .

el tema es no ponerte a hacer un aparato complicado sin estar mas o menos seguros :
pasar de 220vca a no se cuanto para luego hacer un oscilador  de 110v (CA seno ?? ) y frecuencia variable y luego si :
a probar


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> si miran con detalle la maquina... veran para que es el famoso tornillo...son dos piezas moviles que al costado de sus dientes tiene filos ..el famoso tornilo ajusta el desplasamiento de las piezas superpuetas para que un filo no pase de su lugar.nada que ver con la frcuencia chicos.paraeso es el tornillo



ya lo e dicho varias beses ese tornillo solo es para regular la vibracion y centrado de la cuchilla de la maquina.


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> compañero no es por que sea lo mas de usa y lo use lo negros y yo me sienta mas old scool ni nada.. como sabras el pelo de las persona de color es mucho mas duro y mayor densidad entonces las maquinas sufren mas, por ello tienen maquina mas duraderas robustas y con mejores terminaciones de acabado a la hora de cortar. al igual que se calientan menos... no busco la maquina mas cool ni ser el peluquero rapero de mi barrio jajaja solo como dije me gusta tener buenas herramientas y te aseguro que en usa esta el mayor mercado y mejor calidad respecto a maquinas corta pelos..


 
Ya comprendo eso si es una gran opinión de un peluquero profesional, porque no sabia que para cierta densidad de cabello se necesitaba una maquina mas robusta, bueno eso si es cierto una buena herramienta se puede trabajar muy bien y mas que sea de una buena gama, las Coreanas también son bien buenas lo digo porque tengo una y va genial, no se nada de peluquería pero como le comento con esa maquina de 60Hz va a tener líos, porque al oscilar mucho se va a recalentar y no va a dar un brinco, lo único que le puedo aconsejar es que trate de conseguir un buen conversor de 60Hz a 50Hz, porque la frecuencia depende es del inductor conjuntamente con el núcleo de este mismo, eso hasta tiene una ecuación matemática para saber cuantas espiras hay que enrollar para obtener ciertas frecuencias, no se porque siguen con el tornillo jajaja, en pocas palabras colega no se puede sin algún conversor de frecuencias, que por lo que he vistos están bien cariñosos, los normales no funcionan bien, cuanto le valió la Maquina colega??


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> o quizas no sea que le falte fuerza.
> si es "una maquina electromecanica preparada para 60 hZ "  entonces completemos  la frase:
> 
> "una maquina electromecanica preparada para 60 hZ *senoidal*  "
> ...


el aparato pone que tiene 100w pero no se si nominales.. yo de eso no entiendo mucho.. pero si e estado muchos años liado con los equipos de musicas de coches y las etapas de potencia y altavoces estaban la potencia nominal y la rms.. que podria poner que tiene 2000 w pero en verdad rms tenia 200.. puede que esos 100w sea de pico y relaes solo mande 10w.. solo es una teoria tonta que no se si estoy en lo corecto. solo doy mi punto de vista..
si ves el video el muchacho tiene un inverte que son como 6 de grande al mio jajaj


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

lo malo es que cualquier idea...... queda aca.
solo si uno tiene la maquina en la mesa se puede poner a revisarla, probarla y experimentar en bae a la experiencia propia.

el UNICO  que la tiene alli es currito .

y hacer un generador de 110v ca frecuencioa variable no es una pavada.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> Ya comprendo eso si es una gran opinión de un peluquero profesional, porque no sabia que para cierta densidad de cabello se necesitaba una maquina mas robusta, bueno eso si es cierto una buena herramienta se puede trabajar muy bien y mas que sea de una buena gama, las Coreanas también son bien buenas lo digo porque tengo una y va genial, no se nada de peluquería pero como le comento con esa maquina de 60Hz va a tener líos, porque hay oscilar mucho se va a recalentar y no va a dar un brinco, lo único que le puedo aconsejar es que trate de conseguir un buen conversor de 60Hz a 50Hz, porque la frecuencia depende es del inductor conjuntamente con el núcleo de este mismo, no se porque siguen con el tornillo jajaja, en pocas palabras colega no se puede sin algún conversor de frecuencias, que por lo que he vistos están bien cariñosos, los normales no funcionan bien, cuanto le valió la Maquina colega??


no se que maquina coreana es la que tiene.. pero no es lo mismo utilizar una maquina 2 o 3 beses al mes.. que cortar 20 cabezas diarias... esta marca tiene una reputacion mundial. y si te fijas en cualquier peluquero de caballeros que se precie la gran malloria tiene wahl.. la maquina me costo con los portes 35 eur cuando a qui en españa la que tengo vale 90 eur..


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> el aparato pone que tiene 100w pero no se si nominales.. yo de eso no entiendo mucho.. pero si e estado muchos años liado con los equipos de musicas de coches y las etapas de potencia y altavoces estaban la potencia nominal y la rms.. que podria poner que tiene 2000 w pero en verdad rms tenia 200.. puede que esos 100w sea de pico y relaes solo mande 10w.. solo es una teoria tonta que no se si estoy en lo corecto. solo doy mi punto de vista..
> si ves el video el muchacho tiene un inverte que son como 6 de grande al mio jajaj



si pone 100w entonces consume 100 w  nomas, donde vi 15 ???


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> lo malo es que cualquier idea...... queda aca.
> solo si uno tiene la maquina en la mesa se puede poner a revisarla, probarla y experimentar en bae a la experiencia propia.
> 
> el UNICO  que la tiene alli es currito .
> ...


si se puede a ser solo pasarme un esquema o que tengo que comprar y como hacerlo.. que yo todo lo que sea investigar me gusta. jajaja ademas yo siempre e dicho que para aprender hay que romper jajaja


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> si pone 100w entonces consume 100 w  nomas, donde vi 15 ???



no te me lies fernando jajaja el inverte pone 100w.. pero la maquina va a 15w.. pero lo que te decia que a lo mejor la inverte no da 100w reales... no se solo es una hipotesis que no se si estare seguro o no

por cierto muy sexy comiendo uvas jajajaja me tienes que pasar el numero de tu diseñador jajaja

y alquien a visto los video que e puesto??'


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

ponle al inverter una lampara de 60 w o de 100 w a ver que luz te da .

pero aca quizas la cosa vaya por la señal que tira el inverter.

para mi , lo ultimo que pensaria es que la frecuencia ( en vez de 60 hz que sean 50 )  haria algo mas que hacer que los dientes vayan un poco mas lentos.
pero por lo que cuentas ...........asi es .

el tema es :
como probarlo ??? 

sin meterte a comprar cosas.

habra en ebay un churungo que reciba 220vca y salga 110vca  con frecuencia variable ??


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> ponle al inverter una lampara de 60 w o de 100 w a ver que luz te da .
> 
> pero aca quizas la cosa vaya por la señal que tira el inverter.
> 
> ...


si e visto algo pero vale 500eur jajajaja prefiero el invento y gastarme 60 en un inverte mayor  jajaj



por que yo la inverte lo tengo alimentado por la fuente de alimentación de la foto que da 12v 120w.. creo que es mas que suficiente para alimentar la inverte no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Primero comprate un puente de díodos de 800 o 1000 V 2 o 3 Amperes y conectale los ≈ al transformador de 110 Vca y el + y - a la maquinita , hace pruebas iniciales de unos segundos a ver que no se recaliente la bobina.

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?sa=...&w=557&h=427&ei=tQb4UqG7O6Tv0wGy0YGIBw&zoom=1 








Aqui hay un inverter de frecuencia variable :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aporte-inversor-12vcc-220vca-frecuencia-variable-111571/


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> no se que maquina coreana es la que tiene.. pero no es lo mismo utilizar una maquina 2 o 3 beses al mes.. que cortar 20 cabezas diarias... esta marca tiene una reputacion mundial. y si te fijas en cualquier peluquero de caballeros que se precie la gran malloria tiene wahl.. la maquina me costo con los portes 35 eur cuando a qui en españa la que tengo vale 90 eur..


 
La maquina que tengo es esta mismita, no se mucho de marcas y de peluquería, lo que si le digo es que un colega del Batallon hablo del ejercito tiene la misma, y es un monstruo para devastar, ahí no se usa un par de veces se usa constantemente y muchas horas, para poder mantener un batallón bien perfilado se necesita una buena maquina ya se podrá imaginar, eso vale un buen convertidor de Frecuencias le sale mas caro comprar el Pan que todaaaaa la panadería


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> La maquina que tengo es esta mismita, no se mucho de marcas y de peluquería, lo que si le digo es que un colega del Batallon hablo del ejercito tiene la misma, y es un monstruo para devastar, ahí no se usa un par de ves se usa constantemente y para mantener un batallón bien perfilado se necesita una buena maquina, eso vale un buen convertidor de Frecuencias le sale mas caro comprar el Pan que todaaaaa la panadería
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v6/...-font-font-b-Hair-b-font-font-b-Clipper-b.jpg



jajaja compi esa es una wahl clasi porne fabricada en corea pero la marca es americana.. y la que tiene tu compañero de batallon sera la super taper que de apariencia es igual pero si las abres tienen motores distintos.. pues fijate que la que yo tengo es la gama superior de esa maquina... y cuando yo estube en el ejercito utilizaban la marca oster.. que son maquina que utilizan para cortar el cabello de caballos.. jajajaja

ademas fijate que abajo pone la banderita de usa jjajaja


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> jajaja compi esa es una wahl clasi porne fabricada en corea pero la marca es americana.. y la que tiene tu compañero de batallon sera la super taper que de apariencia es igual pero si las abres tienen motores distintos.. pues fijate que la que yo tengo es la gama superior de esa maquina... y cuando yo estube en el ejercito utilizaban la marca oster.. que son maquina que utilizan para cortar el cabello de caballos.. jajajaja
> 
> ademas fijate que abajo pone la banderita de usa jjajaja


 
Pues como lo dije de marcas juuuu, si eso también es así, también hay unas maquinas bien robustas que pesan, pero no sabría decirle de marcas ni de donde son, usted es el experto en maquinas y de marcas, y es genial saber cual es cual, pero aun sigue con el lio y por lo que veo esto va para largo, no seeeeeee, espero que algún compañero le eche un buen cable, porque la única solución que veo es que consiga un buen conversor y eso no le va a salir nada barato, y si lo construye pues una de 2 quema la maquina o le queda al peloooooooooo

Salud2.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> Pues como lo dije de marcas juuuu, si eso también es así, también hay unas maquinas bien robustas que pesan, pero no sabría decirle de marcas ni de donde son, usted es el experto en maquinas y de marcas, y es genial saber cual es cual, pero aun sigue con el lio y por lo que veo esto va para largo, no seeeeeee, espero que algún compañero le eche un buen cable, porque la única solución que veo es que consiga un buen conversor y eso no le va a salir nada barato, y si lo construye pues una de 2 quema la maquina o le queda al peloooooooooo
> 
> Salud2.


jajaja las que pesan sera las oster que son unas redondas muy largas.. digo las maquinas no vallan a pensar mal jajaja y eso es lo que intento que alguien me eche un cable por eso me registre en este foro que la verdad veo que me quedare por un muy buen tiempo... si consigo solucion perfecto, y si no por lo menos pasamos un buen rato de discusion y calentamiento de cabeza buscando soluciones .. que para eso es un foro no? jajaj



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero comprate un puente de díodos de 800 o 1000 V 2 o 3 Amperes y conectale los ≈ al transformador de 110 Vca y el + y - a la maquinita , hace pruebas iniciales de unos segundos a ver que no se recaliente la bobina.
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?sa=...&w=557&h=427&ei=tQb4UqG7O6Tv0wGy0YGIBw&zoom=1
> 
> ...


en esta muy bien .. pero eso lo veo ya para gente muyyyyyy avanzada.. alguno que quiera experimentar que me lo mande y yo le digo jajajajaja se recompensara y si es alguien de malaga nos vamos de tapeo yo invito .. pero no se cuelen en jajajaj


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 9, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> jajaja las que pesan sera las oster que son unas redondas muy largas.. digo las maquinas no vallan a pensar mal jajaja y eso es lo que intento que alguien me eche un cable por eso me registre en este foro que la verdad veo que me quedare por un muy buen tiempo... si consigo solucion perfecto, y si no por lo menos pasamos un buen rato de discusion y calentamiento de cabeza buscando soluciones .. que para eso es un foro no? jajaj
> 
> 
> en esta muy bien .. pero eso lo veo ya para gente muyyyyyy avanzada.. alguno que quiera experimentar que me lo mande y yo le digo jajajajaja se recompensara y si es alguien de malaga nos vamos de tapeo yo invito .. pero no se cuelen en jajajaj


 
Si compa de eso se trata, la verdad hace rato no entraba al foro, pero cuando se coge el hilo la pasa uno genial debatiendo y hasta aprendido de muchas cosas, incluyendo de peluquería, mmmmm con esa ultima respuesta si se quemo compañero que le hagan el circuito y se lo manden a la casa, aquí hay una ley llamada mínimo esfuerzo así que el tema ya quedo, como dicen por ahí agarre lo que pueda y no es por volver a machacar lo que le dije, para otro tipo de aparatos va de lujo, pero para aparatos inductivos como ese tipo de maquinas, los pone a temblar jajaja ahí si perdió el año, plata y tiempo, como sabrá uno bueno vale entre 50 a 150€ y noooooo sirven para nada, lea esta publicación claramente en características y vera que sea transformador o conversor de los que tiene o compro en ningún momento convierte 60Hz a 50Hz:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/TRANSFORMADOR-UNIVERSAL-DE-CORRIENTE-220-110V-110-220V-/370316846476

*NO CONVIERTE LA FRECUENCIA - CONVIERTE LA TENSION DE SALIDA ASI QUE LOS HERZIOS DE ENTRADA AL TRANSFORMADOR SON SIEMPRE LOS HERZIOS DE SALIDA.*


Para ello hay que comprar un convertidor de frecuencias y vale un buen dinero, sabe que Yo haría en su caso?? Vendería la maquina y pondría un dinero extra y me compraría una que si sea de 220V a 50Hz


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> Si compa de eso se trata, la verdad hace rato no entraba al foro, pero cuando se coge el hilo la pasa uno genial debatiendo y hasta aprendido de muchas cosas, incluyendo de peluquería, mmmmm con esa ultima respuesta si se quemo compañero que le hagan el circuito y se lo manden a la casa, aquí hay una ley llamada mínimo esfuerzo así que el tema ya quedo, como dicen por ahí agarre lo que pueda y no es por volver a machacar lo que le dije, para otro tipo de aparatos va de lujo, pero para aparatos inductivos como ese tipo de maquinas, los pone a temblar jajaja ahí si perdió el año, plata y tiempo, como sabrá uno bueno vale entre 50 a 150€ y noooooo sirven para nada, lea esta publicación claramente en características y vera que sea transformador o conversor de los que tiene o compro en ningún momento convierte 60Hz a 50Hz:
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/TRANSFORMADOR-UNIVERSAL-DE-CORRIENTE-220-110V-110-220V-/370316846476
> 
> *NO CONVIERTE LA FRECUENCIA - CONVIERTE LA TENSION DE SALIDA ASI QUE LOS HERZIOS DE ENTRADA AL TRANSFORMADOR SON SIEMPRE LOS HERZIOS DE SALIDA.*
> ...


si e estado mirando y conversores de frecuencia e visto de 2 mano o seminuevos por 75 eur que tampoco es caro para la inversion que quiero... y lo de comprar una maquina buena a 220v 50hz el problema las que hay en europa son muy pobres.. las mejores estan en eu.. marcas como andis, wahl, oster y asta remington.. solo lanzan sus mejores maquinas en eu... en europa solo dejan la morralla.. y andis que tiene unas maquinas bestiales en todo los sentido... ni se preocupa en el mercado europeo.. como que no hay.. por eso tanta insistencia en poder cambiar la frecuencia. para poder utilizar las maquinas deseadas.. por que si fuera por ahorrarme unos euros ,, es una tonteria por que lo que me ahorro me lo voy a tener que gastar en experimento.. para eso las compraba y listo.. jsjjsjajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 9, 2014)

hola.... ese inversor variable del cual dosmetros puso el link.... varia cerca de los 10hz hasta unos 80hz y si lo analizan un poco veran que puede mas todavia..el asunto es el trafo ....tendria que ser 110v el primario y 9 , 0 ,9 v el secundario  de por lo menos 4 amp.... y tendria mas de 80hz en casi 115v ... (se regula si se pasa).... y como esta costruido (valores ) seria par unos 100w....


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola.... ese inversor variable del cual dosmetros puso el link.... varia cerca de los 10hz hasta unos 80hz y si lo analizan un poco veran que puede mas todavia..el asunto es el trafo ....tendria que ser 110v el primario y 9 , 0 ,9 v el secundario  de por lo menos 4 amp.... y tendria mas de 80hz en casi 115v ... (se regula si se pasa).... y como esta costruido (valores ) seria par unos 100w....



eh entendido la mitad.. o hasta menos... jajajaja yo lo aria encantado , pero lo e estado mirando y la verdad que lo veo mu grande para mi, y eso que se que estaria super entretenido jajaja... pero soy muy cabezota y lo que me propongo lo hago pero eso ni me lo propongo por que se que seria una guerra perdida antes de empezar jajaja
lo dicho si alguno lo tiene o quiere a serlo que me avise y dejo mi maquina como conejillo de india jajaja


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yo creo que el problema es la corriente de la fuente de 12V con que se alimenta el inverter.... ¿ya calcularon cuántos amperios necesita el adaptador de 12V? Por encima son 1.3A sin contar las pérdidas en el inversor y otras cosas... como mínimo le pongo una fuente de 12V a 2.5A para que "ande" bien.
Leí todo pero aveces me "elevo" y pienso en mil cosas mientras los ojos ojean las letras y es posible que pasé por alto la fuente. De ser así lo siento jajajaja


----------



## currit0 (Feb 9, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema es la corriente de la fuente de 12V con que se alimenta el inverter.... ¿ya calcularon cuántos amperios necesita el adaptador de 12V? Por encima son 1.3A sin contar las pérdidas en el inversor y otras cosas... como mínimo le pongo una fuente de 12V a 2.5A para que "ande" bien.
> Leí todo pero aveces me "elevo" y pienso en mil cosas mientras los ojos ojean las letras y es posible que pasé por alto la fuente. De ser así lo siento jajajaja


la fuente de 12v y 120w creo si no me equivoco es de 7.5A..
saludos compi y buenas noches ya casi buenos dias.. mañana vera quiem se levanta a las 9 jajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 9, 2014)

bueno siqueres te ayudo con la construccion.....y si consigues algun lugar donde fabirquen trafos.....estaria la mitad hecha..hacer la placa es facilisimo ....si sabes manejar la plancha de ropa... listo... podes construir la placa..ese es mi propio diseño... pero si te parece dificil...te enseño y preparo otros PDF para otro metodo...solo es cuestion que si te desides avises.. se supone que los motores sincronicos no varian de velocidad..o sea que no se puede..el del video es de 2.5 rpm pero sube hasta 22rpm... o sea que lo que varia es la frecuencia no el voltaje....y seria el principio de trabajo..... y justamente es lo que le susede a tu maquina. tambien las rpm disminuyen..pero ese motor cambia el sentido de giro solo...y si las bajo mucho (frecuencia ) el motor no gira enpieza a "temblar" por eso para el montaje que yo lo queria no sirvio..pero para otro si....y todavia sigue funcinando...con un promedio de casi 8 horas sin parar..o sea la placa se las aguanta...juan


----------



## analogico (Feb 10, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema es la corriente de la fuente de 12V con que se alimenta el inverter.... a



*si*

 el cargador de 12V es un universal chino

como dije en el primer pagina 
y que la probara con una bateria de coche  

 para descartar  si es el cargado o el inverter 




una teoria 
 al funcionar mas lento 50hz  hace  movimientos mas largos y golpea

mas largos por que en 60 hz cambia de sentido antes de golpear

la solucion teorica seria colocarle algo para que los resortes queden mas apretados
y asi no alcanze a golpear


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno siqueres te ayudo con la construccion.....y si consigues algun lugar donde fabirquen trafos.....estaria la mitad hecha..hacer la placa es facilisimo ....si sabes manejar la plancha de ropa... listo... podes construir la placa..ese es mi propio diseño... pero si te parece dificil...te enseño y preparo otros PDF para otro metodo...solo es cuestion que si te desides avises.. se supone que los motores sincronicos no varian de velocidad..o sea que no se puede..el del video es de 2.5 rpm pero sube hasta 22rpm... o sea que lo que varia es la frecuencia no el voltaje....y seria el principio de trabajo..... y justamente es lo que le susede a tu maquina. tambien las rpm disminuyen..pero ese motor cambia el sentido de giro solo...y si las bajo mucho (frecuencia ) el motor no gira enpieza a "temblar" por eso para el montaje que yo lo queria no sirvio..pero para otro si....y todavia sigue funcinando...con un promedio de casi 8 horas sin parar..o sea la placa se las aguanta...juan


ok loco. debajo de mi casa hay una tienda de electronica, preguntare lo del trafo.. y ya te comento no me importa investigar un poco.. solo que seria lento por que solo tengo tiempo el fin de semana.. pero tampoco tengo bulla .. estaria encantado de seguir tus pasos sensey aajajja jajaja





analogico dijo:


> *si*
> 
> el cargador de 12V es un universal chino
> 
> ...



ya lo e probado con una bateria de coche y en mi propio coche y sigue igual.. y cargador tengo 3 y el que tengo ahora que es el de la foto.. es de tienda de electronica(como que vale 28eur) que si tengo otro del chino pero igual...(que conste que en verdad compres el que compre viene de china jajajaj) de todo modo gracias.. sigo pensando que es del inverter no del cargador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2014)

no se me vallan de tema muchachos
PD:
 sensey lemur os saluda


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se me vallan de tema muchachos
> PD:
> sensey lemur os saluda



amo a ver en que quedamos eres el rey o el sensey?? jajajaja y de vez en cuando hay que salirse todo no va a ser calentarnos la cabeza...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero comprate un puente de díodos de 800 o 1000 V 2 o 3 Amperes y conectale los ≈ al transformador de 110 Vca y el + y - a la maquinita , hace pruebas iniciales de unos segundos a ver que no se recaliente la bobina.
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?sa=...&w=557&h=427&ei=tQb4UqG7O6Tv0wGy0YGIBw&zoom=1
> 
> ...


dosmetro lo e probado y nada se queda la maquina muerta se escucha como se enciende pero no manda nada de fuerza..





locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno siqueres te ayudo con la construccion.....y si consigues algun lugar donde fabirquen trafos.....estaria la mitad hecha..hacer la placa es facilisimo ....si sabes manejar la plancha de ropa... listo... podes construir la placa..ese es mi propio diseño... pero si te parece dificil...te enseño y preparo otros PDF para otro metodo...solo es cuestion que si te desides avises.. se supone que los motores sincronicos no varian de velocidad..o sea que no se puede..el del video es de 2.5 rpm pero sube hasta 22rpm... o sea que lo que varia es la frecuencia no el voltaje....y seria el principio de trabajo..... y justamente es lo que le susede a tu maquina. tambien las rpm disminuyen..pero ese motor cambia el sentido de giro solo...y si las bajo mucho (frecuencia ) el motor no gira enpieza a "temblar" por eso para el montaje que yo lo queria no sirvio..pero para otro si....y todavia sigue funcinando...con un promedio de casi 8 horas sin parar..o sea la placa se las aguanta...juan


loco e estado preguntando por todas las piezas y el tranfo y no hay problema.. lo que me a comentado que el mayor problema es para crear las pistas de la placa.. que dice que es mas complicado... ya me explicas como va el tema sensey quedo en tu enseñanza jajajaja( con todo mis respetos al rey lemur y espero que me de su aprobacion ... jajaja)



loco.. este tuto vale para crear las pistas?? si es asi no es tan complicado como parece...
que conste que le pongo empeño en sensey jajaja
http://usuaris.tinet.cat/fmco/download/Tutorial_placas.pdf


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

si te vas a poner a fabricarlo tu ......... medio que , te pondras frente a muchos obstaculos decepcionantes.
tienes :
acido ?? 
recipiente adecuado ?
taladro para mechas muy finas ??
las mechas ?? 
a cuantos les ha salido de primera vez la cosa ??  cuantos han soldado  bien las cosas de primera ??? cuantos no se equivocaron en algo  ???? 

por que no empiezas con modulos:
un inverter es basicamente un oscilador que se alimenta de cc y ataca a un trafo.
en ebay puedes conseguir placas hechas, para asi evitar buena parte de el impreso, asi lo que haces es conectar modulos:

fuente + placa oscilador + etapa de potencia (esa si la haces )  + transformador.


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> si te vas a poner a fabricarlo tu ......... medio que , te pondras frente a muchos obstaculos decepcionantes.
> tienes :
> acido ??
> recipiente adecuado ?
> ...


de lo que as dicho solo tengo el taladro para las mechas(dremel) pero por lo demas se compraria (ademas serviria para otras cosas ya se iran investigando cosas nuevas , ya que le coges el gustillo ajaja)
luego en el tema de soldar y todo lo demas me ayudaria el dueño de la tienda de electronica que lo conozco de toda la vida( es una especie de trueque yo siempre le arreglo el pc y el me ayuda en cosas que el puede) que salga a la primera o no eso ya no es seguro, y creo que aun siendo un profesional tampoco es seguro del todo.. jajaja pero bueno..
luego lo que dices fernando como seria?? acuerdate que hablas con un principiante, si no es mucha molestia plan fotitos como los niños chicos jajaj



una ultima cosa esto serviria??? y si es a si como iria conectado??
http://www.milanuncios.com/otros-motor/variador-frecuencia-telememecanique0-25-113986349.htm


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 10, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> ok loco. debajo de mi casa hay una tienda de electronica, preguntare lo del trafo.. y ya te comento no me importa investigar un poco.. solo que seria lento por que solo tengo tiempo el fin de semana.. pero tampoco tengo bulla .. estaria encantado de seguir tus pasos sensey aajajja jajaja


 te digo que es mejor que lo hagas fabricar...por algun lado de tu lugar de residencia.... tiene que haber un taller que hagan bobinados o fabriquen transformadores.....es mejor hacerlos armar.....con las especificaciones correctas y la garantia de quien te lo arma.....es seguridad total..... podes preguntarle al de la tienda de electronica .te puede ayudar darte direcciones..el seguro que sabe  y quedo ala espera de lo que desidas... que no es molestia


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> te digo que es mejor que lo hagas fabricar...por algun lado de tu lugar de residencia.... tiene que haber un taller que hagan bobinados o fabriquen transformadores.....es mejor hacerlos armar.....con las especificaciones correctas y la garantia de quien te lo arma.....es seguridad total..... podes preguntarle al de la tienda de electronica .te puede ayudar darte direcciones..el seguro que sabe  y quedo ala espera de lo que desidas... que no es molestia


gracias loco tranquilo que estoy en ello, es todo un placer de verdad todo tu tiempo prestado te lo agradezco.. con gente a si da gusto un furo y lo digo de verdad, no por que me vallan a dar mas ayuda por ello..
y otra cosa loco a visto el enlace que e puesto en mi ultimo post?? es que e visto eso y la verdad no lo veo caro y no se si me serviria? solo para cambiar la frecuencia y luego el voltaje lo cambiaria con el transformador de voltaje..


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 10, 2014)

es que moralmente tengo la obligacion de dar una mano...este montaje en si....nacio de la yuda y el apoyo de los amigos del foro......Lo curioso es que este montaje en particular..fue sodarlo... enchufarlo y salio andando..no dio ningun problema..o sea para mi esta bendecido con la "buena onda " jejejejee ..... y te expilico un poco como funcionaria.........vos dijiste que tenes una fuente de 12v 7,5 amp bueno eso ya andaria....... la placa lo que hace es lo siguiente....... toma los 12v......y los pasa por un ocilador en este caso variable......y luego esos 12v ya se convierten al ocilar en una onda ondulada (o casi )..... es amplificada y conmutada ....... la comutacion se realiza para ejemplificartelo...... derecha 12v centro 0V izquierda 12v.en el montaje se usa un trafo invertido...  de 9v 0v 9v.y primario 220v (en mi caso )....... no en tuyo.. ¿¿¿¿ porque 9v y no 12v ???? .............bueno es para compensar las posibles caidas de voltaje por trasferencia........el transformador..... lo que hace en si es elevar el voltaje.... y al tener en su entrada (algo parecido ) a la alterna..... en su salida tendremos alterna.... ahora si en tu caso colocamos un trafo de 9v 0v 9v y primario de 115v.......tendremos a la salida 115v (o mas pero no mucho) con la diferencia que podes regular los hz y si los calculos no fallan tendras mas de 60hz (se puede regular ) ...... o sea vas a hacer andar tu maquina con lo indicado...se puede construir un  equipo por ejemplo ...... para dos maquinas......bien prolijo y asi tener las dos conectadas.......y no andar con cablerio al desparramo...y esteticamente es agradable... y ..... si no entendes algo preguntame... sin problemas ..YO NO SOY TECNICO..NI SIQUIERA PUDE ESTUDIAR..pero aperndi solo... con la ayuda de los amigos.....aunque no lo creas la electronica me ayuda a vivir........y feliz...juan


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

si, es un gusto .
1 --- en verdad sos peluquero y  SABES  , no es verso.
2 --- sos amable y agradecido
3 --- te enganchas en hacer , a pesar de no saber , pero si queres meterte.

muy buena onda 
(destacas ente tanto chanta que entra al foro ) 

solo te falta tener una hermana linda y soltera y medio foro te esta diciendo que se van para tus tierras a darte una mano .

3/4 mejor dicho


----------



## juliangp (Feb 10, 2014)

Podria usar algún clase D con mosfets de alto voltaje y un oscilador de 60hz seno, allí tendría su inverter...


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 10, 2014)

Colega @currit0 Por ahí estuve viendo algunos conversores al parecer este si le puede servir para la Maquiniya porque si regula los Hz mire a ver http://www.ebay.es/itm/TRANSFORMADOR-DE-CORRIENTE-220-A-110V-110-A-220V-100W-/370379122015

Salud2.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 10, 2014)

Aún me cuesta creer todo lo que se ha dicho e intentado aquí. Yo probaría con un diodo 1N4007 en serie a la entrada a ver como se comporta, solo se estaría dejando pasar un ciclo de la onda es decir, máximo 110V ¿correcto?.
Yo lo probaría antes de pasar a otras cosas más grandes. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Le hice probar con un puente de 4 díodos y 110 V , para que tuviera 100 Hz y no le anduvo


----------



## currit0 (Feb 10, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> si, es un gusto .
> 1 --- en verdad sos peluquero y  SABES  , no es verso.
> 2 --- sos amable y agradecido
> 3 --- te enganchas en hacer , a pesar de no saber , pero si queres meterte.
> ...


jajajaja muchas gracias compi tengo dos hermanas y la verdad que bien lindas la dos.. si alguno con mucho dinero se ofrece todo es hablarlo jjajajjaa



Kowaky dijo:


> Colega @currit0 Por ahí estuve viendo algunos conversores al parecer este si le puede servir para la Maquiniya porque si regula los Hz mire a ver http://www.ebay.es/itm/TRANSFORMADOR-DE-CORRIENTE-220-A-110V-110-A-220V-100W-/370379122015
> 
> Salud2.



compi es un tranformador normal no te cambia la frecuencia. lo que te dice que funciona igual a uno o a otra frecuencia ya lo mire.. y es lo mismo que tengo. pero gracias de todo modos



blanko001 dijo:


> Aún me cuesta creer todo lo que se ha dicho e intentado aquí. Yo probaría con un diodo 1N4007 en serie a la entrada a ver como se comporta, solo se estaría dejando pasar un ciclo de la onda es decir, máximo 110V ¿correcto?.
> Yo lo probaría antes de pasar a otras cosas más grandes.
> Saludos.



ya hice un prueba con un diodo que me dijo dos metros, y no funciono.. pero gracias de todos modo..



ahora gente puse por arriba un enlace de un convertidor de frecuencia que me salia a muy buen precio.. eso serviría?y si es a si como iria instalado??...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

currit0 dijo:


> compi es un tranformador normal no te cambia la frecuencia. lo que te dice que funciona igual a uno o a otra frecuencia ya lo mire.. y es lo mismo que tengo. pero gracias de todo modos
> 
> [/url]



creo que te equivocas.
es una placa electronica step arriba y steep abajo (que yo la tengo clara con fuentes switching  ) .
el que la diseño  mas que seguro que SI  tuvo en cuneta la frecuencia.
eso NO  es un transformador del tipo de la bobina en el nucleo de hierro.

no hagas como las palomas que te estas perdiendo la justa y ya lista .


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 10, 2014)

Muchachos no nos podemos dejar ganar de una bobina con un interruptor que se conecta directamente a AC. La primer prueba que le haría sería llevarla a un lugar donde exista 110V-120V a 60Hz y comprobar que la máquina funciona sin problema. Es decir que no trae desperfecto de fábrica. Otra solución sería visitar una electrónica y pedir que le dejen probar en un convertidor 220V a 110V de los "normales", miras si funciona. Si funciona y no lo deseas adquirir inventas una excusa jejeje; por ejemplo, lo que sucede es que por ahora no sé cuántas máquinas se conectarán a la vez.... bla bla bla, y necesita saber si funciona porque te traerán mas máquinas de las mismas jajaja. Si te sirve, no es muy costoso y lo quieres adquirir pues... tu mandas en tu riel!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> . La primer prueba que le haría sería llevarla a un lugar donde exista 110V-120V a 60Hz y comprobar que la máquina funciona sin problema. !



pasaje a EEUU  >>>> caro
una balsa ???? >>>> mas economico pero terminas chapita y tardas mucho.



blanko001 dijo:


> Otra solución sería visitar una electrónica y!



haaa.... visitar a una electronica....... que bueno.
pero linda , he ?? 



blanko001 dijo:


> pedir que le dejen probar en un convertidor 220V a 110V de los "normales", miras si funciona. Si funciona y no lo deseas adquirir inventas una excusa jejeje; por ejemplo, lo que sucede es que por ahora no sé cuántas máquinas se conectarán a la vez.... bla bla bla, y necesita saber si funciona porque te traerán mas máquinas de las mismas jajaja. Si te sirve, no es muy costoso y lo quieres adquirir pues... tu mandas en tu riel!



los convertidores normales  , o sea el transformador de nucleo de hierro , bobinado , pesadito (hemos escrito en este tema en distintas, letras, tamaños y colores ) que no cambian la frecuencia, solo la tension .
1 --- ya lo probo .
2 --- la duda que lo aqueja, no lo deja dormir y lo tiene ya a punto de ir a pedirle consejo a el rey de españa (mira que hay que estar desesperado ) .
es si el tema es *la frecuencia.*




blanko001 dijo:


> Si comprendes la electrónica... Gobiernas las máquinas. Si gobiernas las máquinas... Forjarás al mundo.
> *firmado : el  cylon alfa*  !


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 10, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> pasaje a EEUU  >>>> caro
> una balsa ???? >>>> mas economico pero terminas chapita y tardas mucho.



Siendo la red standard de entre 110V y 127V aquí. En mi país se puede encontrar también línea de 220V, por ejemplo en los talleres de mecánica los he visto; en el taller de mi abuelo hay tomas de 110V y otras de 220V. En mi universidad algunos salones tienen 110V y 220V (van especificadas y de color naranja). Los he visto también en un gimnasio. *No sabía que en otros lados era dificil encontrar un 110V. *



fernandob dijo:


> los convertidores normales  , o sea el transformador de nucleo de hierro , bobinado , pesadito (hemos escrito en este tema en distintas, letras, tamaños y colores ) que no cambian la frecuencia, solo la tension .



¿Y que pruebas hicieron para determinar que no funciona por la frecuencia? ¿por descarte? ¿Donde está el argumento?



fernandob dijo:


> 1 --- ya lo probo .
> 2 --- la duda que lo aqueja, no lo deja dormir y lo tiene ya a punto de ir a pedirle consejo a el rey de españa (mira que hay que estar desesperado ) .
> es si el tema es *la frecuencia.*



1: Sí, de hecho dijo que compró uno... pero ¿cómo sabemos que el convertidor esta OK? o si no le vendieron uno muy regular en cuanto a calidad. Nada quita probarlo en otro. Así de simple.
2: No entiendo porqué la frecuencia influye en éste caso. ¿Alguién que me explique matemáticamente que la frecuencia no permitiría que funcionara el aparatito?

Personalmente creo que se debería intentar buscar una toma de 110V para probar el aparato, de ahí en adelante saquemos todas las conclusiones o "descartemos" todo lo que se pueda. Si no se consigue, que se puede hacer... Ahhh! sí... la culpa es la frecuencia.

Saludos!

PD: fernandob. No comprendo lo de firmado: el cylon alfa.



fernandob dijo:


> haaa.... visitar a una electronica....... que bueno.
> pero linda , he ??



Es broma verdad?


----------



## currit0 (Feb 11, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Siendo la red standard de entre 110V y 127V aquí. En mi país se puede encontrar también línea de 220V, por ejemplo en los talleres de mecánica los he visto; en el taller de mi abuelo hay tomas de 110V y otras de 220V. En mi universidad algunos salones tienen 110V y 220V (van especificadas y de color naranja). Los he visto también en un gimnasio. *No sabía que en otros lados era dificil encontrar un 110V. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


compañero, no se si as leido todo los post que hay?? pero si te fijas en los primero tengo 3 convertidores de voltaje.. luego la frecuencia es por que como bien e explicado unos temas mas atras , tengo puesta una fuente de alimentacion a una inverter con salida de corriente de usa, y la maquina funciona bien solo le falta fuerza, pero un inverte mas potente sale caro(que a la mu mala lo compraria) pero desde primera hora mi pregunta fue, si se puede cambiar la frecuencia o darle alguna solucion sin que tenga que tener tantos modulos conectados??  un saludos y buenos dias a todos..



ah y mu ultima pregunta (que nadie me lo quiere contestas¬¬ jaja) es si el convertidor ese de frecuencia que tengo puesto unos post mas arriba me serviria , ya que por 60eur que me cuesta si es a si me quitaria muchos dolores de cabeza jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

No te sirve porque es un Variador con salida trifásico y deben usarse las tres fases


----------



## currit0 (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No te sirve porque es un Variador con salida trifásico y deben usarse las tres fases


entonces como debería de ser?? ya que e encontrado a un vendedor que me los deja a muy buen precio..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Salvo cargar las otras dos fases con alguna resistencia o lámpara ?

Preguntale si llega a 60 Hz ---> ahí lei de 0,5 a 500 Hz


----------



## currit0 (Feb 11, 2014)

eh entrado en la paquina oficial por el modelo, y pone que si que llega desde 0.5a 500hz... si es a si es por que si llega no?? yo no avia caido pero el problema seria la salida trifasica no?





			
				currit0 dijo:
			
		

> eh entrado en la paquina oficial por el modelo, y pone que si que llega desde 0.5a 500hz... si es a si es por que si llega no?? yo no avia caido pero el problema seria la salida trifasica no?



eh estado mirando el pdf, y por lo que e leido o mas bien medio e entendido(viene en ingles jaja) reguala desde 0,5 asta 500hz siendo 60hz la frecuencia de fabrica... os dejo el pdf.
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0572/0900766b805721dd.pdf


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 11, 2014)

Bueno completamos 101 Comentarios incluyendo el mío jajaja y como dice el mago, nada por aquí nada por haya, compa @currit0 le pregunte a un colega de haya que es Madrileño y me recomendó este si funcionaria para lo que se requiere y es este: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAVEL-VOLT...0v-120v-220v-230v-240v-50-60-HZ-/141134913109

Este no es un Trafo común para convertir Voltaje, este es un circuito conversor que aparte de convertir el Voltaje convierte los 50Hz a 60Hz, me lo recomendó un colega que tiene una afeitadora de la USA que no le funcionaba con Trafos ni nada de nada, pero con ese conversor le funciona al pelo, si ya no le funciona 1 de 2 la maquina esta algo...y por ello no le arranca y 2 cuando completemos 1000 comentarios de pronto halle la solución  naaa es broma, porque por lo que veo aquí mas de uno esta quedando trasquilado con resolver el problem, hágame caso trate de conseguirlo y me cuenta


----------



## chispass (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola amigos, me preguntaba si podríais ayudarme:
Mi problema es que la maquina de cortar el pelo que funciona tanto de manera inalámbrica como conectada a la red eléctrica, de repente solo funciona al ser desconectada de la red; es decir no funciona mientras esta enchufada cosa que anteriormente si.
Espero que me podáis ayudar y gracias de antemano
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

Si está *la batería bien cargada* , pero conectada , no funciona ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2017)

Se me ocurre que podría existir un falso-contacto en el conector del cargador/alimentación externa.


----------



## chispass (Abr 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si está *la batería bien cargada* , pero conectada , no funciona ?


cuando la maquina funciona con la bateria sin enchufarla a la red electrica funciona. Si lo enchufas a la red para x ejemplo cargar mientras la utilizas ya no funciona y ante si



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurre que podría existir un falso-contacto en el conector del cargador/alimentación externa.


 pero entonces no cargaria no? y sin embargo la bateria si carga


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2017)

chispass dijo:
			
		

> . . . .  pero entonces no cargaria no? y sin embargo la bateria si carga



Tal ves el conector posea un contacto interno que al introducir el plug del cargador desconecte la batería del motor pero continúe cargando.


¿ Fotos del conector (De buena resolución y en foco) ?


----------



## Lamas (Abr 26, 2017)

Eso sucede con unas afeitadoras marca Norelco.  Aun siendo relativamente nuevas dan ese síntoma.  Me di cuenta a los pocos meses de comprarla;  consulte con otras personas que tienen de la misma marca y también les sucede.  Pregunte si era "normal" ese comportamiento y me dijeron que no y que la llevara para chequeo por garantía.  Nunca lo hice....


----------



## chispass (Abr 26, 2017)

muchas gracias amig@s por vuestras aportaciones;
ya lo solucioné al final mirando bien encontré el error en un conmutador que estaba roto y que por tanto no permitía que la maquina funcionara conectara a la luz
Asi que cambio de conmutador y listo
Una vez mas gracias a tod@s


----------



## mcgervan (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola amigos!
Mi maquina de cortar pelo  (Imtec HC7 200) se averió, al abrirla me doy cuenta que se quemó un TBJ y no se puede leer el código  (adjunto foto y esquema de parte del circuito). 
Datos:
Motor DC 2.4 [V],  ~200[mA]
Vcc= 2.4 V ( 2 pilas recargables AA de 1.2 V y 1000mAh)
Q1 = PNP, ¿?
R1= 510 ( ~51 Ω)
Q2= PNP, 1AM
R2= 102
R3= 479
Necesito remplazar el TBJ, componente MSD (SOT 23), por uno con encapsulado TO. Probé con un TIP30A  pero cuando  pongo a andar el motor, el TBJ se calienta muchisimooo!.  También lo hice con un BC327 y no se calienta,  pero el motor no llega a mover la cuchilla… ¿Que TBJ , con HFE pequeño, pueden recomendarme? o ¿Que debo hacer?.
¡Desde ya les agradezco! Soy principiante en esto...
Saludos


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 10, 2019)

Buenas compañeros de otras latitudes, mi duda es con respecto a cómo trabajan éstos motores, ya que según viendo un video de un compatriota el mismo alega haber bobinado el mismo el motor, sin ser aparentemente un experto, mas bien parece ser experto en barbería, en fin lo cierto es que revisando entre mis cosas me encontré con una maquina que tenía guardada y haciendo la revisión de la misma me encuentro con que al parecer la falla es el motor, reviso continuidad la cual en un equipo bueno no da, por lo que determino que al dar continuidad la que deseo reparar entonces el problema se encuentra allí, pues me encuentro con ésta pregunta, cual es la diferencia entre el bobinado de un transformador y el de un motor, vi en uno de los temas del foro que para bobinar es necesario tener un equipo especial ya que incluso comentaba uno de los foristas/moderadores, se necesitan capas si se va a hacer manual, o con una maquina que no es industrial o profesional para este trabajo según entendí ésto lleva una precisión milimétrica, entonces recurro a Uds grandes gurús de la electrónica, se que hay mucha información en internet, pero me interesa la experiencia de cada uno. No recuerdo a ciencia cierta si se refería al embobinado de un transformador.

Aun estoy muy nuevo en la electrónica y un compañero de estudios me dice que no debe dar continuidad, pero creo que está confundido con los motores de ventilador de aire acondicionado al cual el me iba hacer mantenimiento ya que hizo curso de refrigeración.
Lo otro es si es posible reciclar es decir que con el mismo alambre se pueda bobinar y si es así como encuentro a donde esta la falla para poder regenerar mi antigua maquina.
Desde ya muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan prestar. Saludos.

PD: La maquina es marca OSTER de las mas sencillas, espero no incumplir las normas del foro con los links, que no he tenido tiempo de leer y soy nuevo-

Enlace de otra pagina con una pregunta similar a la mía:* como se hace un bobinado en una maquina de cortar cabello*

Anexo el video del cual comento en este tema: *1 rebobinacion de maquina WAHL* *2 Rebobinacion Maquina WAHL*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2019)

Si es una máquina de vibrador , es fácil rebobinar , si es de motor que gira ya no , pero podrían ser los carbones o el interruptor ...


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 10, 2019)

Hola viejo, gracias por tu respuesta, en realidad es de las que vibran exacto que es un electromagneto el que usa, no es el switch ya que la conecte directo y no hace nada, de cuales carbones me estas hablando?? Me imagino que te refieres a los motores que gira...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2019)

Es a vibrador y no lleva carbones , entre los cables negros debe dar una resistencia baja


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 11, 2019)

Buenas men, primeramente muchas gracias por tu apoyo, se que eres de los mas antiguos aqui. Cuando me dices que la resistencia sea baja de cuantos ohmios estamos hablando, lo pongo en la escala de 200 *Ω*, cierto? Y entre cuanto y cuanto 10-30? 30-50 debe estar? 

Algunos dicen que este electroiman lleva unas 2000 vueltas, el cobre es bueno al parecer, me gustaria saber si estas de acuerdo con lo que dice mi compatriota que se puede empatar para reciclar, en caso de que se pueda empatar, debe tener continuidad, ya que me hablas de resistencia supongo que si, y lo otro es que si se empata de esa manera entonces quedaria expuesto es decir el cobre sin su revestimiento (esmalte o barniz) 

*MIDIO: 85 Ω*

PD: Uno de los cables negros se solto del alambre de cobre, no hay problema con soldarlos con cautin 40 w y estano porsupuesto?


Saludos Sr DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

No hay problema en soldarlo , para mi eso anda bien y estaría mal calibrada la parte mecánica del resorte.

Moví el tema al hilo de reparación de éstas máquinas . . .  tenés para leer


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 11, 2019)

Guau! Y si que hay para leer, pero mi problema no tiene nada que ver con frecuencia ni nada, en mi pais tenemos las mismas nomenclatura que los gringos, 110-120v 60Hz, me decantaria por lo que dices, pero primero a ver si pruebo funciona el magneto, lo vi en un video que el tipo pone a prueba si atrae algo mecanico, automaticamente seria lo que dices el bendito tornillo que calibre el resorte. Quiero hacerle mantenimiento completo la he desarmado, voy hacer limpieza y afilar las cuchillas y demas, te digo en un par de dias como se soluciono maestro. 

PD: En mi Apto tambien tengo toma 220v (vaya a saber si son 2 lineas 110v unidas que se yo) entiendo que para equipos tipo secadora ya que esta en la parte de la cocina, exactamente a donde van estos equipos de lavado y secado.


Saludos colaborador!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

No pruebes la bobina sola porque te va a explotar !

La bobina necesita estar encerrada en un "circuito magnético" , así que a armar la máquina para probarla , no hacen falta las carcasas.


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 12, 2019)

Gracias Brother. Mira no la voy probar sola.

Me imagino que es lo que te refieres a que no necesito la carcasa y que no debe de estar sin su nucleo bien sea de hierro o el metal con el que esta construido

*Quiero es hace lo que vi en el siguiente video:
Wahl funcionamiento de la bobina.*


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 12, 2019)

Listo mi pana, ya esta la bicha cortando a diestra y siniestra. Al parecer falta de mantenimiento, talvez se corto uno de los alambres de cobre, porque al maniobrarla para hacerle mantenimiento correctivo me paso. Gracias por todo...

PD: me gustaria adaptarle un Switch de estos de balancin, porque el que tenia original se partio y la tuve que poner directa, pero al parecer la carcasa es muy dura, no se si es de metal o que, no creo que con segueta pueda cortarla, o mas bien un dremel algo asi podria ser efectivo.


Saludos camarada!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2019)

Felicitaciones entonces !

Con el Dremel seguro se puede.


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 13, 2019)

Al parecer y ya revisando bien a fondo uno de los cables negros se quemo por dentro, por lo visto y según mis investigaciones tipo FBI (Federal Bureau Investigation) o en mi pais el CICPC (Cuerpo de Investigaciones Cientificas Penales y
 Criminalísticas), llegué a la conclusión, que dado las condiciones de que ni siquiera conseguí el switch, posiblemente sea porque estaba chamuscado, pero los terminales ya que tengan un baño de oro no tenían indicios de haber sido incendiados, por otro lado procedí a cortarlos, hacer una mejor instalacion y voila !


----------



## Emiliano42525 (Dic 23, 2019)

Tengo una maquina Wahl Legend v9000 y quisiera saber cuantas vueltas lleva la bobina para poder rebobinarla, tiene 1 semana de comprada la quemé al enchufarla a 220 V y la máquina es de 110 V jaja olvidé q*ue* es 110 V , quiero rebobinarla y usarla con transformador 220 a 110V... Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2019)

Emiliano42525 dijo:


> Tengo una maquina wahl legend v9000 y quisiera saber cuantas vueltas lleva la bobina para poder rebobinarla, tiene 1 semana de comprada la queme al enchufarla a 220 y la máquina es de 110v jaja olvide q es 110 quiero rebobinarla y usarla con transformador 220a 110v... gracias de antemano


Si quieres re-bobinarlo con toda la paciencia del mundo vas a tener que ir desarmando y contando vueltas una por una, medir la sección del alambre y volver a bobinar, muy difícilmente consigas ese dato.

Como alternativa podrías llevar el motor a un taller especializado


----------

